# Diamond Lad RID



## king_of_diamonds (18 December 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me at all.

I have a Diamond Lad gelding and i've been looking into his bloodlines. I've found pictures of King of Diamonds and Errigal. My lad looks very like them both.

I can't find a picture of Diamond Lad though! I know it's a hard one because i don't think he did anything. From what i've heard, he was owned and just used to stud. 

But if anyone knows where to get a pic, or even has a picture, i'd be a very happy laddy and it'd be very appreciated! 

Thank you.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (19 December 2010)

I found a Carrick Diamond Lad, it has flagmount diamond and King of diamond bloodlines!!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (19 December 2010)

Is this him?  There's no photos, sadly, but you can add your horse to that site for free


----------



## king_of_diamonds (19 December 2010)

Lobelia_Overhill said:



Is this him?  There's no photos, sadly, but you can add your horse to that site for free
		
Click to expand...

Aye, thats him. I meant to say that in my original post, i found out all the info on that site, height, colour etc, apart from the breeder actually.

I'll see if i can reach the college and maybe they'll have something. It'd be great to see a pic!

Nicole, thanks for the help, thats a differant Diamond Lad though (G got confused too!) Carrick Diamond Lad was born in 92 i think, bay, retired to stud due to injury. He's a RID x TB. 

The one i'm after is a grey lad, born 76' and full Draught.

Thanks again for the help, it's appreciated


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (19 December 2010)

king_of_diamonds said:



			Aye, thats him. I meant to say that in my original post, i found out all the info on that site, height, colour etc, apart from the breeder actually.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe someone who has one of his offspring has a pic?  Some people put their contact details on the site... although you'll have to trawl through over 80 horses!

Hope you find something!


----------



## ritajennings (19 December 2010)

Janet George on here might be able to help you, PM her


----------



## king_of_diamonds (19 December 2010)

Rita - Thanks for that suggestion, i'll PM that user later and see if she can help, thanks for that, much appreciated!

Lobelia - I may resort to that if i can't find anything at all! Haha!


----------



## cumbriamax (19 December 2010)

I have looked in a book called The Modern Irish Draught and the only info I can get is that diamond lad was statred in limerick by John Shorten and later went to hugh hennigan in co. roscommon- think this guy still has a stallion

we had a ID on the yard years ago by diamond lad and his owner went to ireland to see diamond lad. I will see if I acn get in touch with her.


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 December 2010)

i had a youngster by welcome diamond, a son of diamond lad - there are pics of him about if you google and go on allbreeds website, if thats any use.


----------



## king_of_diamonds (20 December 2010)

Cumbriamax - Thank you for that info! I knew he was bred in Limerick but wasn't sure what happened from there. Thanks for asking your friend as well, it's very appreciated! 

NeverSayNever - I've dabbed a bit into his progeny and Welcome Diamond seems one of the more popular. I've found a few pics of him and he bares a wee resemblance to my lad, i think anyway. It's nice seeing other progeny of the same stallion.


----------



## cherylbd (19 July 2016)

hi i found picture they are in black in white but all i have found so far  


http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=180570


----------



## no_no_nanette (19 July 2016)

He is very much valued in Ireland as an outstanding damsire, and Diamond Lad mares are like hens teeth now over there!  (And of course many of them are getting on a bit  )  I have a book on Great Irish Mares which I'll dig out, as I think that it might have a photo of him and further details.


----------



## Cluelessblonde (18 August 2016)

I love them think there fab!!!


----------

